# I think



## jfarnsworth (Jun 14, 2003)

we have revived the Locker Room from the depths of getting it taken off. Well maybe anyhow. If you look at the posts now vs. a yr. or yr. and a half ago it's thriving just fine. Thanks to all of the little people that made this happen. Hmmm, I think that last line was supposed to be Kaith's; sorry dude.


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 14, 2003)

> Thanks to all of the little people that made this happen.



We have Oompa Loompas here? :rofl: 

I agree that things are indeed lively here, but not nearly as lively as they were in say Jan or Feb of this year.  It may be that the warmer weather has more of us in the U.S. away from the computer more than before or any other of a number of reasons.  Regardless of the reason for the momentary slowdown we are indeed much more active now than a year ago when I was just slinking around reading posts instead of getting in here and posting.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 14, 2003)

I'm sure your right.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *We have Oompa Loompas here? :rofl:
> 
> . . . *



I resemble this remark.    :rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 14, 2003)

Rich, yer too big to be an ommpa loompa.

and, definately not orange enough....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 15, 2003)

See I am even an outcast amoungst the OOMPA LUMPAS :wah:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *See I am even an outcast amoungst the OOMPA LUMPAS :wah: *



Bro. you know that i like ya.   You are just like the older, stronger, bigger brother I never had.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *we have revived the Locker Room from the depths of getting it taken off. Well maybe anyhow. If you look at the posts now vs. a yr. or yr. and a half ago it's thriving just fine. Thanks to all of the little people that made this happen. Hmmm, I think that last line was supposed to be Kaith's; sorry dude. *



Who you calling LITTLE?

Get the gloves on!:boxing:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Get the gloves on!:boxing: *



Alright! ...Are you still warming up in your garage? I'm on my way.:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Bro. you know that i like ya.   You are just like the older, stronger, bigger brother I never had.:rofl: *





Thanks, JF  

Now I all I have to do is work on that orange colored skin 

:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 17, 2003)

The little people come,
the little people go,
Rich,
that orange just makes your skin glow.
:asian: :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *The little people come,
> the little people go,
> Rich,
> ...



I think I'm gonna.............:barf: 

Go back to making sculptures with Kenpo Tess..........


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Now I all I have to do is work on that orange colored skin *



I think there's some type of sun tanning lotion or something that helps turn the skin orange.:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I think I'm gonna.............:barf:
> 
> Go back to making sculptures with Kenpo Tess.......... *




Well I'm thinking you want to replay that scene in Ghost with Tess.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well I'm thinking you want to replay that scene in Ghost with Tess.:rofl: *



Cool, I'm in, where's the script! A Kenpo love story!:ladysman:


----------



## Seig (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I think I'm gonna.............:barf:
> 
> Go back to making sculptures with Kenpo Tess.......... *


I don't make the sculptures, I just buy the materials.


----------



## Seig (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I think there's some type of sun tanning lotion or something that helps turn the skin orange.:rofl: *


Yeah the no sun tan stuff.  It also runs off and stains your clothes if you sweat.


----------



## Seig (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well I'm thinking you want to replay that scene in Ghost with Tess.:rofl: *


Alice wants to be a ghost?:idunno:


----------



## Seig (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Cool, I'm in, where's the script! A Kenpo love story!:ladysman: *


Do I have to call _*your*_ wife?


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I don't make the sculptures, I just buy the materials. *



While you're out there, get me some Fried Rice, will ya?


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Do I have to call your wife? *



Blame that Farnsworth dude, he started it. He's the one that should get horse whipped. I just got caught up in the conversation. I got set up!:soapbox:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Cool, I'm in, where's the script! *



I doubt the Hitman will let you do this.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Blame that Farnsworth dude, he started it. He's the one that should get horse whipped. I just got caught up in the conversation. I got set up!:soapbox: *



Oh, no way guy!!!!........Your dreams did this to yourself. I'm glad it's you and not me.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Yeah the no sun tan stuff.  It also runs off and stains your clothes if you sweat. *



Um, yuck; no thanks.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Do I have to call your wife? *




yes , yes, YES, *YES* :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *While you're out there, get me some Fried Rice, will ya? *


Got some in the fridge, I'll save it for you.


----------



## Seig (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Blame that Farnsworth dude, he started it. He's the one that should get horse whipped. I just got caught up in the conversation. I got set up!:soapbox: *


Sorry, nice try, but the evidence is overwhelming.


----------



## Seig (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I doubt the Hitman will let you do this. *


Good Call!


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Good Call! *



How can you do this? You being a former Tracy guy. (of sorts)


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *How can you do this? You being a former Tracy guy. (of sorts) *



He has come over from the dark side.:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Sorry, nice try, but the evidence is overwhelming. *



I agree!:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Good Call! *



Thanks bro.


----------



## Seig (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *How can you do this? You being a former Tracy guy. (of sorts) *


I woke up


----------



## Seig (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Thanks bro. *


Any time!


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I woke up *



Not cool.


----------



## Seig (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Not cool. *


You and I will talk sometime and you will understand.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You and I will talk sometime and you will understand. *



Hopefully soon.


----------



## Seig (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Hopefully soon. *


And then I will not need to resrot to the Jedi mind trick to get him to come over.:jedi1:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *And then I will not need to resrot to the Jedi mind trick to get him to come over.:jedi1: *



Well with him you may still have to.


----------



## Seig (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well with him you may still have to. *


Sad, yet true


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Sad, yet true  *



Yeah, just ignore me like I don't exist.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yeah, just ignore me like I don't exist. *



Have it your way.


----------



## Seig (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yeah, just ignore me like I don't exist. *


What?  Did you say something?


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *What?  Did you say something? *


----------



## Seig (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> * *


Witty retort:shrug:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Witty retort:shrug: *



I'm saddened that my friends from WV are abandoning me.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 22, 2003)

NO, they aren't going to do that. We just want to wisen you up MR.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *NO, they aren't going to do that. We just want to wisen you up MR.:rofl: *



Get outta here!


----------



## Seig (Jun 23, 2003)

No, he's right!  Join us, the ridicule will diminish.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *No, he's right!  Join us, the ridicule will diminish. *



Are you sure?


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Are you sure? *



Probably not..............


----------



## Seig (Jun 24, 2003)

I said diminish, not end


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I said diminish, not end *



Did he think he was going to get a pat on the back from now on?

Castillo didn't realize that he will still receive the boot to the groin.


----------



## Seig (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Did he think he was going to get a pat on the back from now on?
> 
> Castillo didn't realize that he will still receive the boot to the groin. *


But if he were to just join us, then maybe he too could join in on some of the booting action:btg:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 27, 2003)

Now there's a thought.


----------



## Seig (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Now there's a thought. *


We'll see if he's man enough......


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *We'll see if he's man enough...... *



I am "Da Man!":samurai:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *We'll see if he's man enough...... *



Maybe, :idunno:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I am "Da Man!":samurai: *



You think you are armed.:rofl: 


:xwing: :tank:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You think you are armed.:rofl:
> 
> 
> :xwing: :tank: *



Quite, especially when it comes to Buckeyes!


----------



## Seig (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Quite, especially when it comes to Buckeyes! *


But he has back up, :[move]:snipe:[/move] _Join Us_ it is the only way....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Quite, especially when it comes to Buckeyes! *



Oh; so you've eaten some too?  :rofl: They are pretty good aren't they?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *But he has back up, :[move]:snipe:[/move] Join Us it is the only way.... *



He must join or be conquered!!!!!!


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *He must join or be conquered!!!!!! *



I've got my kevlar vest on!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I've got my kevlar vest on! *



You'd better have more than that.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You'd better have more than that. *



Don't need more than that.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Don't need more than that. *



The way I figure is that you'd better have a cup, steel toed boots, kevlar jacket, hard hat, & safety glasses. :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *The way I figure is that you'd better have a cup, steel toed boots, kevlar jacket, hard hat, & safety glasses. :rofl: *



I have my "Fist" oufit!


----------



## Seig (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I have my "Fist" oufit! *


As one of my students can attest to, that will not save you from me.....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I have my "Fist" oufit! *



Huh, I never heard of that one yet.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *As one of my students can attest to, that will not save you from me..... *



I believe I can get past that with my airborne assault.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I believe I can get past that with my airborne assault.:rofl: *



I didn't know chickens could fly?


----------



## Seig (Jul 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I didn't know chickens could fly? *


 Farnsworth is no chicken and he can dang near fly.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 2, 2003)

ok...but isn't the height obtained during flight in direct relationship to the seasonings in the chili?

:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jul 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *ok...but isn't the height obtained during flight in direct relationship to the seasonings in the chili?
> 
> :rofl: *


Nope, the force of the boot to the groin :btg::roflmao:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I didn't know chickens could fly? *



Turkey:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Farnsworth is no chicken and he can dang near fly. *



I will be honing my kicking skills just for Castillo. :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Nope, the force of the boot to the groin :btg::roflmao: *




:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I will be honing my kicking skills just for Castillo. :asian: *



Nope, I'll close and smother you like a blanket!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Nope, I'll close and smother you like a blanket! *



Well, when I climbed inside the kickboxing ring a number of years ago my kickboxing instructor taught me how to get out of the clinch.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well, when I climbed inside the kickboxing ring a number of years ago my kickboxing instructor taught me how to get out of the clinch. *



Once you check in.......you don't check out!


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Once you check in.......you don't check out! *


Jason, I belive he just called you a cockroach!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Jason, I belive he just called you a cockroach! *



I thought about the original words, but then I thought......no, better not.


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I thought about the original words, but then I thought......no, better not. *


You dirty old man!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Once you check in.......you don't check out! *




  <That was just for you


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Jason, I belive he just called you a cockroach! *



I'm not affected by name calling:shrug:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm not affected by name calling:shrug: *



Baloney


----------



## Seig (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Baloney *


Noe he called you a liar too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Noe he called you a liar too!!!!!!!!!! *



Yep!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Baloney *



Turkey


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Noe he called you a liar too!!!!!!!!!! *



I'm beginning to see that


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yep! *



Now listen hear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....................It'll be on when we get to Seig's studio!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seig (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Now listen hear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....................It'll be on when we get to Seig's studio!!!!!!!! *


That's right, in the studio, have at it, in the house, make nice.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Turkey *



I like turkey!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That's right, in the studio, have at it, in the house, make nice. *



I can abide by the rules brother Seig.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I like turkey! *



Yeah, so do I. We have about 6 pounds of ground turkey in the freezer right now.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I can abide by the rules brother Seig. *



I can't!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That's right,
> 
> 
> It'll be like 2 cats going after it!*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I can't! *



Kind of also what I figured.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *It'll be like 2 cats going after it! *



 

Me and you OR you and his dog?


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *
> 
> Me and you OR you and his dog? *



The former!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *The former! *



Whichever.:shrug:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Whichever.:shrug: *



Ahh, go to work!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ahh, go to work! *



Took the day off.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 7, 2003)

Hope you have decent weather for taking a day off Jason 

It's sunny out here for the moment.. what a wicked weird spring/summer this has been.. calling for T-boomers all week.. man it drives the dog nuts.. course the 4th.. I was ready to put her in a sleeper... she kept trying to get on the bed with me.. panting like a steam engine.. and needless to say.. I was not amused..


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 8, 2003)

Yesterday I took the kids on a bike ride and of course got stuck in a rain storm. The last 3 miles back were rough. I thought the rain had subsided but was wrong.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yesterday I took the kids on a bike ride and of course got stuck in a rain storm. The last 3 miles back were rough. I thought the rain had subsided but was wrong. *



That's what you get for not listening to me!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That's what you get for not listening to me! *



What??? .......I drank my coffee....Oh yeah, you missed breakfast. I cooked eggs, bacon, some sausage, pancakes, and toast.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *What??? .......I drank my coffee....Oh yeah, you missed breakfast. I cooked eggs, bacon, some sausage, pancakes, and toast. *



Shoulda called!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Shoulda called! *



It probably wouldn't have been warm by the time you got here.


----------



## Seig (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *It probably wouldn't have been warm by the time you got here. *


That's why they make microwaves, besides he could have just scraped the green stuff off before reheating it.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That's why they make microwaves, besides he could have just scraped the green stuff off before reheating it. *



Yeah


----------



## Seig (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yeah *


You should see what I am saving for him.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You should see what I am saving for him. *



Yum!


----------



## Seig (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yum! *


I think I still have some leftovers from the last buffet that Mr. C, Jason, Stick, Tess and I went to.....


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *What??? .......I drank my coffee....Oh yeah, you missed breakfast. I cooked eggs, bacon, some sausage, pancakes, and toast. *



Man that sounds good!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I can't! *




Then you, my dear Ricky.... shall deal with the consequences.....


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Then you, my dear Ricky.... shall deal with the consequences..... *



Well, at least you said, "Dear". that's a promising sign.


----------



## Seig (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Well, at least you said, "Dear". that's a promising sign. *


So did "Serial Mom"


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Well, at least you said, "Dear". that's a promising sign. *



Watch it pal.:shrug:


----------



## Seig (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Watch it pal.:shrug: *


Looks like Tess has a champion!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Looks like Tess has a champion! *



Thanks!


----------



## Seig (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Thanks! *


Referring to you, I was not.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Looks like Tess has a champion! *



I'll take the credit for that.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Thanks! *



Read the 2nd to above post; I don't believe he was referring to you.


----------



## Seig (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Read the 2nd to above post; I don't believe he was referring to you. *


You know how those highs school teachers are......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You know how those highs school teachers are...... *



He was jumping to conclusions to fast.


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *He was jumping to conclusions to fast. *


Well, that proves he can do something fast.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 15, 2003)

That's Right.. Jason is my Champion.. He's always looking out for me and that's a good thing ... so Ricky.. you better take it up with him


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *That's Right.. Jason is my Champion.. He's always looking out for me and that's a good thing ... so Ricky.. you better take it up with him  *



That means, Seig get's what.......Honorable Mention?


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Looks like Tess has a champion! *



well if you noticed.. Seig's the one that appointed him


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *well if you noticed.. Seig's the one that appointed him  *




A good King does not defend the honor of his Queen. He gets a good young Knight to do that for him. 


I guess you could also insert Smart for good in this case.

Lady Tess
:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *A good King does not defend the honor of his Queen. He gets a good young Knight to do that for him.
> 
> 
> ...



Meaning: Expendable!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Meaning: Expandable! *



Methinks..  Expendable is your meaning.. Nah..  Jason is Neither Expandable or Expendable.. he bounces back nicely


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *A good King does not defend the honor of his Queen. He gets a good young Knight to do that for him.
> 
> 
> ...



Touche Rich.. Touche


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Touche Rich.. Touche *




Ummm Seig,

I am not hitting on your wife, she is the one that brought up touching or the Thosh or what ever a Thouche is.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 15, 2003)

Don't Fret Rich,  Seig speaks french.. he knows the meaning and the intent


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Ummm Seig,
> 
> I am not hitting on your wife*


Good thing, I'd have to send Jason after you.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Good thing, I'd have to send Jason after you. *




Cool, I slipped through that one without having to face JF


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Cool, I slipped through that one without having to face JF  *


I'll be watching you.........


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Don't Fret Rich,  Seig speaks french.. he knows the meaning and the intent  *




Pardon Madame Tess,

Je ne sais pas, tu parle francois.

Como Tallez Vous?

Je suis Tres Bien 

Auvoir

Rrrreeeeeshard


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Pardon Madame Tess,
> 
> Je ne sais pas, tu parle francois.
> ...


Rrreeeeeeshard,
je parle francais aussi........:EG:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Pardon Madame Tess,
> 
> Je ne sais pas, tu parle francois.
> ...




well I get the meaning  though the spelling is way off  *Grinning like a cheshire cat ~!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *well I get the meaning  though the spelling is way off  *Grinning like a cheshire cat ~! *




I never said I could spell in English let alone another Language


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Rrreeeeeeshard,
> je parle francais aussi........:EG: *



Tres Bien Seig,


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Tres Bien Seig, *


N'est tres bien pas, je deteste le francais.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *N'est tres bien pas, je deteste le francais. *




HI!
(* Japanese *)


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *HI!
> (* Japanese *) *


hey y'll
(*american redneck*)


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *hey y'll
> (*american redneck*) *



Ya both need a Good "Poke"

POKE Poke *POKE* 

or 3


----------

